# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Ανεβασμα βιντεο

## petran

Παιδια σας παρακαλω,πεστε μου λιγο γιατι με το pc δεν τα εχω και πολυ καλα.

Ας πουμε οτι περναμε ενα βιντεο στο  Photobucket.
Μετα τι κανουμε,τι παταμε απο ολα αυτα;Τα εχω κανει σκαταααααα.
Σας παρακαλω με απλα λογια.Τι,ειμαι ''γκα γκα'';;;Ενταξει ρε μαγκες,μην :trash:  :Fighting0066:  :Fighting0029:

----------


## johnakos32

Κάνε κλικ στο IMG δίπλα στον σύνδεσμο και μετά έλα εδώ και πάτα δεξί κλικ επικόλληση.

----------


## jk21

το εφτιαξα εγω αυτο που ανεβασες πετρο .ειναι οκ τωρα
*Είναι κρυωμένο το φιλαράκι μου ;*

----------

